# Saltwater fly reel



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

What is ya'lls opinion on a good realiable reel for a 6wt?


----------



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

There Are Three Very Very Good Reels That I Would Consider Buying If I Had The Extra Cash On Hand..... Bar None, My First Choice Would Be The Tibor Back Country, Second Choice Would Be The Sage 2560 Drag System And My Third Coice Would Be The Abel Super 6...... All Three Reels Can Be Seen At Fishing Tackle Unlimited On I45 @ Fuqua....281-481-6838 Ask For Andy / Chris


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

My first saltwater reel was an Orvis Battenkill. The drag was pretty bad, but back then, I never caught any fish that required me to fight it from the reel. I upgraded to an Abel Super 8 after slobbering over them for 6 years, and I've never regreted buying it. It's pricey, but I've never had a problem with it in the 9 years I've had it. As long as you keep the drag oiled, it won't do you wrong. 

If you want something less expensive, I've heard good things about Nautilus reels and Bauer reels.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

Depends upon what you are fishing for and where. I fish with a six as my primary reel and I can tell you that very few reds, trout, ladyfish or other in-shore species necessitate the purchase of a $500+ cork drag reel. For the money, it is tough to beat the Ross evolution or the Battenkill Large Arbor. Both are bulletproof and suffice for other, faster running fish as well. I have caught bonefish, permit and even baby tarpon on my Battenkill Large Arbor without a problem. If money is not that big of an object, I would look at a Billy Pate Bonefish or a Orvis Mach IV large arbor. Spend your money on the rod; the reel is the least important aspect of your set-up unless you are searching for large tarpon, big jacks, etc. You won't be doing any of that with a six weight, regardless of what reel you select.


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

Driftwood, What kind of budget do have? There are many reels that you can find that will do the job inexpensively. Look at the Cortland "current" Reel. If money is not a real consideration, I LOVE the Backcountry Wide by Tibor. It is light-weight, not overly expensive, and works.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

As repeated, the Abel Super series would be my first choice too, followed by Tibor brand. For chasing redfish when not a ton of backing is required, or if you don't want to spend $500 - $700 bucks, look at the Ross Evolution 3.5. I own all the above (lots of each) and the Ross works just as good for redfish - and it is much lighter and less expensive. It doesn't hold enough backing for bonefish/tarpon though.


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks to all for your valued opinions


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

i've got two gold penn 2.5 8wt,really nice drag system,very nice reel.to bad they don't make them any more.


----------

